# Had to bite my tongue!!!



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I had to bite my tongue so many times today at puppy social, when we left my husband said "I don't know how you did it, but I'm proud of you". He knows that I just really wanted to educate and go off on that stupid woman. It was her first time there so thought I'd talk to her, me "he's cute, what kind of dog is he" her "an imported Australian Labradoodle, he was very expensive but you get what you pay for" me "really, where is the breeder" her "oh she local". So at this point I'm sorry I asked, then she says "is your dog just a poodle" "yes, she is a purebred standard poodle". Now she's got the hair standing up on my back so I ask "do you have to brush her everyday like a poodle "oh no never, she doesn't tangle like a lab and doesn't she'd like a poodle" THAT IS HONESTLY WHAT THIS WOMAN SAID TO ME! Then she continued with the fact that she's been to several groomers and the last one shaved his face, her "he's Not a poodle and I don't want him to look like one" so I'm thinking what the hell do you want him to look like, cause he's not going to look like a lab either. Instead I hold my tongue and wander off, you can not argue with arrogant uninformed people. Some time passes and one of the puppies starts a little uncoordinated play humping, the young woman intervened, then stupid says to her "isn't he fixed" "no he's only 5 months old" then stupid start telling everyone "I thought these puppies all had to be fixed to come here" and "my dog was fixed at 2 months old and my vet said good I wish everyone would do that" I literally could not take it anymore and voiced my opinion on neutering a 2 month old dog, but it fell on deaf ears as every time after the puppy tried to hump she'd shake her head and say "see"! I realize I'm rambling on and it probably doesn't make sense because I'm still so worked up. This has nothing to do with poodle mixes, this rant is about an idiot!!! There was more that I haven't even mentioned, like telling us all how to talk to and train our puppies. Unbelievable...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Right after I got my first spoo (after waiting for years!!!) I had a woman say to me, " Why on earth would you ever want an adult dog ? It will never bond with you. I never get a pup over 4 weeks old ." I was there to talk about a decorating job for her sister, so I did not say anything.... Of course she knew more about design than me too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ugh, it almost always the people and not the dogs who are a problem at these events.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it took me a long time to finally realize that some people live solely in their own heads and not in the real world. that makes it easy for them to believe they know everything. i've come to the conclusion that the eye-roll developed over the course of human evolution as a result of having to deal with such folks. :eyeroll::biggrin:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yikes. Congratulations on holding your tongue with that status-seeking know-it-all. Poor thing, such a fashion 'victim'. I guess.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

The thing about holding your tongue is you keep responding to her later in your mind, or in my case to my husband. The more I think about it the more outrageous I see she was!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh how I hate situations like that...............I always leave wishing I would've said what was in my mind.....................but my Mom always said "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all....................." I have failed my Mom many times!!!!!LOL!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

As my beloved vet has been known to say, "You can't fix stupid."


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Imported dog from local breeder, now that's a new one...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I might have bitten her at "just a Poodle";but more likely, just my own tongue in half! You really did show a lot of restraint.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

People always say that to me too. "JUST a poodle?" 

Yes ma'am, your dog is a diluted version of mine.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Whenever someone tells me their doodle mix doesn't shed, or they are getting one because they don't shed..I tell them to go to any doodle forum and search "shed" and they will see lots of owners that are surprised their dog both sheds and needs grooming. So they try and improve the "doodle breed" by breeding in more poodle. 

Seems like poodles are a pretty awesome breed, EVERY breed wants to use them. And when a 50/50 mix isn't good enough they don't breed in more lab, they breed in more poodle.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Exactly pecan, how is that possible! I am still annoyed and bewildered this morning, the breeder really fed this woman a load of misinformation and she swallowed every morsel. This morning my husband said "you know she's probably coming again next Saturday", OMG. I love labs and poodles, they are both beautiful smart breeds and this little guy was a nice happy puppy, but stupid just gets me going.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

Last month a new guy started at my hubby's office. He has an Irish Setter/Poodle. Hubby listened to the guy go on and on, all day, about his dog...a love able nightmare of behavior and shedding. He asked Hubby, near end of day, if we had a dog...Hubby said, "All Poodle, no shedding, total Perfection.". 

According to Hubby, the guy hasn't talked about his expensive mutt since.

Ps, I have no problem with mutts. Our shelters are full of beautiful and talented dogs just begging for a chance to be a good companion.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
I'm coming from a different perspective in that I rescue poodles and yes, poodle mixes. It's a sad fact that many people are 'dupped' into thinking they are getting the best of both breeds. I don't see this trend going in reverse any time soon.
There sure are a lot of poodle mixes filling the shelters and rescues, sadly.
Maybe if this person continues with your puppy group, you will have a chance to educate. It is possible that the problems with coat or obedience or health issues will dispel some of the information that 'breeder' fed the owners.
I guess if I had spent a bunch of money on a poodle mix, I'd want to defend my decision too. 
Good luck with future meetings and I hope you'll have chances to encourage properly informed future pet ownership!


----------



## Reb (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree with all of the above. Being around such boorish people really requires superior social skills. Congratulations on managing the situation well. This lady probably goes on in her everyday life like that. Imagine what a fright it must be to see her every day... With that kind of person whatever obvious education you give her is going to go right over her head and then you'll be treated to more of her 'knowledge'. As Poodlerescue advised, if you continue to see her at the puppy social it might turn out she learns from you and everyone there. That would not only help her in the long run, but also her puppy in the short run. Hang in there!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Apparently studies have shown that once a person has made an investment in something or some idea, then they feel compelled to defend it - and as evidence mounts that their thing or idea is not what they thought/incorrect or what have you, instead of accepting the truth gracefully, the majority of people will double down on their position.

Sounds like that is what happened with your unpleasant social acquaintance.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't continue to read this thread, I'll start shaking. I just hate these people... Aaarrrrggghhhh 

I'm just gonna take a deep breath and hug my poodles ❤


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Caddy, everyone just nails it and Nifty brings it home.

You may end up showing Abbey's wonderfulness through proof of concept I guess one could say, rather than by talking about Poodles vs. Poo-somethings. What the Poodle mix owner sees with her own eyes may be most illuminating of all to her, whether she admits it or not.

Personally I would draw a line in the sand if the woman starts trying to boss around everyone at training the second time. First time, I'd have done what you did. Happens again, you sure have my blessing (not that it's needed!) to verbally tell her you are on your own path, go pound sand, etc. etc., in whatever way best suits you . Besides, how can you get from the class what you need if the instructor can't get a word in edgewise?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Just for fun, here's something I saw on FB. It seems apropos.

When you are dead, you don't know it. It is difficult only for the others.

The same is true when you are stupid.​


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

So, something funny happened today which made me think of this thread! Dulcie and I were walking along on a busy sidewalk and she kind of sniffed at the hand of a young man passing close by. I said Sorry! as he turned around and he just laughed. Next thing I knew, he and a bunch of his friends still walking along got into a conversation - one person said "Does your dog look like that?" and he answered "Prety close! But mine has more lab in it..." (and he went on to describe shorter legs, heavier etc) then a young woman piped up and said "Your brother's dog is like this?" and another woman said "Oh no! His brother's dog is blonde and huge!" and then there was a discussion as everyone expressed astonishment that both dogs being discussed were the same "breed" (Labradoodle) and yet looked NOTHING alike!

I was tempted to speak up but then I remembered this thread and thought not much point. LOL


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
I had a similar conversation with a an acquaintance of mine who was dog sitting. They were told that the dog is a lab poodle mix. She sent me a picture of the dog and it's a schnauzer poodle mix, as far as I can tell. Honestly, it doesn't' matter. The owner of this dog believes she has a lab poodle mix and so the story continues.

PS, I groomed 2 lab poodle mixes this week, the second being this afternoon. WOW, do those dogs SHED. I'm waiting on the bathtub to dry out so that I can vacuum up the hair, it's eveywhere.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Sometimes I think restraint is overrated! I can't stand ignorant dogs owners like that!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You have much more restraint than I am afraid I would have had. I do not suffer fools lightly, when it comes to dogs.

I might be tempted when she extolls the virtues of her very expensive, domestically imported, irresponsibly bred "doodle" dog......put on my best Dana Carvey "Church Lady" demeanor, smile sweetly at her, pat her patronizingly on the arm and say quietly "I am SURE your little doodle dog won't wind up a shedding mess and in a shelter like most of them do, Bless your heart."

That's what I would be tempted to do...not sure if I could actually do it. He he, evil chuckle. I find people like her insufferable.

Viking Queen


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, do you ever have patience! I would have just told her off & lost my cool (Ok that's the German in me!). When it comes to their expertise of dogs - I shake my head at their ignorance!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yesterday, still obsessing over the conversation and already both dreading and looking forward to next Saturday, my husband said "you know why she thinks she has a purebred, it's because someone gave the mix a name" (Labradoodle). His suggestion to what I should have said "the only bad thing about poodles is, apparently they will **** anything". Sorry for the implied language but it sure made me laugh, I just hope she doesn't annoy me enough that I blurt that out. But seriously, the woman had an 8 week old puppy neutered.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> You have much more restraint than I am afraid I would have had. I do not suffer fools lightly, when it comes to dogs.
> 
> I might be tempted when she extolls the virtues of her very expensive, domestically imported, irresponsibly bred "doodle" dog......put on my best Dana Carvey "Church Lady" demeanor, smile sweetly at her, pat her patronizingly on the arm and say quietly "I am SURE your little doodle dog won't wind up a shedding mess and in a shelter like most of them do, Bless your heart."
> 
> ...



OMGosh! I am with you. I really hope I could have the restraint needed to do exactly this.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Yesterday, still obsessing over the conversation and already both dreading and looking forward to next Saturday, my husband said "you know why she thinks she has a purebred, it's because someone gave the mix a name" (Labradoodle). His suggestion to what I should have said "the only bad thing about poodles is, apparently they will **** anything". Sorry for the implied language but it sure made me laugh, I just hope she doesn't annoy me enough that I blurt that out. But seriously, the woman had an 8 week old puppy neutered.


Your post made me actually laugh out loud. Of coarse then everybody here had to come over and read...


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I LOLed! Your husband has a wicked sense of humor!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Yesterday, still obsessing over the conversation and already both dreading and looking forward to next Saturday, my husband said "you know why she thinks she has a purebred, it's because someone gave the mix a name" (Labradoodle). His suggestion to what I should have said* "the only bad thing about poodles is, apparently they will **** anything".* Sorry for the implied language but it sure made me laugh, I just hope she doesn't annoy me enough that I blurt that out. But seriously, the woman had an 8 week old puppy neutered.


ROFLOL! Your husband is hilarious! What a perfect come-back. Too bad he wasn't there. haha.

I don't think I would have had a ready come back. They're so hard to come by the moment you need them. I guess I would have shaken my head and rolled my eyes and looked mighty confused at the whole thing.

Well, I can sort of see what some of these breeders and pro Labradoodle people are getting at _IF_ they're looking to get a non shedding dog like a Poodle (hypoallergenic etc) AND a dog that can withstand the most frigid waters when retrieving. You can't beat a Lab for that. But they have a double coat and one that sheds. So, by the time they get the coat so it won't shed (when they eventually fix the breed) it goes back to being like a Poodle which is not like a Lab and can't withstand as bitter cold water temps. So it's a catch 22 in that respect.

I've had Labs too and love the breed when they're bred right. They're lately breeding such hyper Labs. But anyhow, if a person doesn't mind shedding, a Lab is a sturdy dog, a loveable and very biddable and trainable dog...smart and just a great all around family dog and a stupendous hunting dog, both water and upland. So what are they trying to do to the Lab? Make it not shed? And get curly hair that will tangle and not be as easy to maintain when they get into upland brush with burrs and all? Make it more lively? What is in a Poodle that they want in a Lab? Is it just the non-shedding? Or that Lab happy-go-lucky? Poodles have that too. Do they like that spirited, springy gait that Poodles have? Well, that is diminished from the Lab part of them, right? They have a different way of gaiting. 

I just don't get why people don't decide what it is they want in a dog, what their priorities are, what they want to use it for... and then find a breed that fits them. There are over 400 breeds of dogs, including rare breeds, unrecognized by the AKC. There has to be one in all those that will work for everyone. Or get a mix at a shelter. There are so many in need of loving homes.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> ROFLOL! Your husband is hilarious! What a perfect come-back. Too bad he wasn't there. haha.
> 
> I don't think I would have had a ready come back. They're so hard to come by the moment you need them. I guess I would have shaken my head and rolled my eyes and looked mighty confused at the whole thing.
> 
> ...


This is one of the clearest explanations of what it is that is so confusing about the doodle craze. Indeed, what is it that people want that they cannot seem to find in a single breed -- and how is it that they anticipate mixing breeds will IMPrOVE the situation?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That was so well put poodlebeguilded, and so true on every count. Why go to a breeder for a mix, when there are so many great mixes that need homes. I loved our labs but I'm just past the shedding, but their coats almost clean themselves and the only need to brush was to keep the shedding down. Poodles in my opinion have many of the great traits of a lab but with personalities that are over the top. I think you have to have a poodle to really understand that. As for the grooming, I enjoy our time combing & brushing everyday and it's just not as big of a deal as I thought it would be.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caddy said:


> That was so well put poodlebeguilded, and so true on every count. Why go to a breeder for a mix, when there are so many great mixes that need homes. I loved our labs but I'm just past the shedding, but their coats almost clean themselves and the only need to brush was to keep the shedding down. Poodles in my opinion have many of the great traits of a lab but with personalities that are over the top. I think you have to have a poodle to really understand that. As for the grooming, I enjoy our time combing & brushing everyday and it's just not as big of a deal as I thought it would be.


You had Labs too? Yes, I agree. Poodles are a lot like Labs but just "over the top." LOL. Love that description. So true. They're just more intense I guess, at least compared to my Lab, Bonnie. She was energetic enough, but also quite laid back and just had that come what may attitude. And the shedding from Labs. Oy. There were tufts of hair floating around. Same with my GSDs....lots of handfuls of hair could be picked up from the floor, picked out of them when they were shedding. Do you remember seeing those little tufts sticking out of them and you'd pull them and wind up with a whole lot of hair? Funny. 

The grooming bit with Poodles...it took me about a year to make up mind to get a Poodle, thinking about the grooming, wondering if it would be too much. But besides the show coat I was maintaining on Matisse, it's not a big deal. When it's kept pretty short, it's easy peasy. And you just get use to brushing every day. I never brushed my Dobe. He shed, but just a teensy bit. Those little short black hairs would weave their way into the couch. lol. But he didn't shed much at all. Same with my little Chihuahua, just a wee bit.

Well, for me, Poodles are a new adventure, never having them before. And they're worming their way into my heart more and more every day. 

Anyhow, back to the main topic, I think it's a shame there are people like that woman you came across who aren't likely capable of reason...of listening or learning. People like that shouldn't be breeders. lol.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

When we had our yellow lab (he was a wonderful dog) we got to purchasing everything from clothing, carpets, vehicle interiors in shades of his colouring to hide the hair somewhat. I had a friend who would always come over wearing dark clothing then complain about the hair, I finally told her to wear something more appropriate. We are a first time poodle owner also and we are hooked already, I maintain it takes longer to vacuum than to comb Abbey out.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caddy said:


> When we had our yellow lab (he was a wonderful dog) we got to purchasing everything from clothing, carpets, vehicle interiors in shades of his colouring to hide the hair somewhat. *I had a friend who would always come over wearing dark clothing then complain about the hair, I finally told her to wear something more appropriate. *We are a first time poodle owner also and we are hooked already, I maintain it takes longer to vacuum than to comb Abbey out.


Don't you just hate that? I had someone whine about her fine, expensive, white pants getting black hair from my Doberman on them. It's like...you know I have a black dog and you wear white clothing? And then expect me to keep him away from you? He was quite affectionate with people he knew and would come and lean on them for a love. But OMG! I just wanted to say something like, "don't come then." LOL. But I didn't. I'm glad you could tell your fiend to wear something more appropriate. I wish I thought of that. lol. I'm so not a clothes freak. I rarely get dressed up...it's jeans, t shirts, sweats or shorts most of the time. I also had at the time a chocolate lab and that dark brown and black, then the two Chihuahuas....all dogs that shed, some more than others. So, what can I say...if someone doesn't like it, they can stay clear. lol.


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hahaha omg what a story. I always have guys ask me why I chose a "girly" dog. I usually just respond with a "I just always wanted one." Or I'll just give them a lecture on poodles. However they do end up with a jaw drop once they see how fast she is or on how much of a listener she is. While they're struggling with their dogs, Éva is either sitting by my side or jogging with me. Plus she plays just as rough as the others if she has to.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Just today my husband had lunch with a few other guys and they were talking dogs, one guy asked my husband "what kind of dog do you have" "a poodle" "so is that your wife's dog"? He went into all the great things about poodles, but said he got nothing but laughs and jokes. I do think that 90% of people picture pom poms and bare skin when they think of poodles.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

It is kind of annoying, isn't it? I mean, yes it is ignorance but it does get on my nerves from time to time.

Today at the park, I was gratified to have more than one passerby stop to admire Dulcie as she raced to fetch the ball. One man actually stopped with his handsome lab and remarked that he was surprised to see a poodle fetch. I said She has been an excellent retriever since early puppyhood. After a bit, he was asking his dog to watch Dulcie to see how it's done! (His dog was 10, Dulcie is 10 months --oops! 11 months tomorrow! )


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a situation where I didn't bite my tongue...slightly unrelated. I had to go to a wedding this weekend and had a friend watch Naira because I would be gone for 15 hours. 


Naira knows this friend well but I swear people don't know how to play properly with puppies. I get there an hour early to let them know Naira's schedule. While I'm sitting down and finishing getting ready she says, "Naira won't stop biting my hands. Do you let her play like that?" 

I immediately whip my head around because the only time Naira has bitten me is when she has gotten overly excited playing fetch. My friend is waving her arms back and forth basically getting Naira to follow them and letting her mouth her hands. Basically initiating and encouraging the behavior. 

Really ticked me off but I educated her if she starts doing that, fold your arms across your chest and stop play immediately. I told her she was the one teaching the bad habit and can't have Naira thinking that's ok. 

Also don't get me started on people that encourage a dog to jump or dangle a toy over her head to get her to jump for it. And I've already mentioned that Naira feels like everyone must pet her on walks now. Sometimes I go out of my way to avoid people because I've done enough training moments for that day but they feel the urge to go out of their way to pass me, walk behind me or ask "Can I pet your dog?" After already petting her. 

Ughhh

nifty: I have heard the same thing. Naira has been a fetch pro for I don't know how long. She naturally retrieves things. If she loses a ball under a bed she will find something to bring back. If I tell her "go get it!" She will find a toy to bring to me. I'm teaching her the names of different toys now. Someone at the park commented that they never imagined poodles would fetch and their dog (Pomeranian Rottweiler mix) wouldn't.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh Naira, preach sister! Every day, every time we are out - it is a struggle to avoid "unintentional training" LOL. I try to chalk it up to socialization practice, but it is hard sometimes!

And yes, it is certainly cool to see people learning how awesome poodles are!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been lurking for a while, and just wanted to say I wonder how they can express such thoughts when the internet is full of information. I never cease to be amazed. I was proud of DH when he took Bentley to the store with him, and came home with this story. Someone asked what Bentley was mixed with. The husband said "You must not know much about dogs, he is a standard poodle." I was so proud of him at that moment. LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Just today my husband had lunch with a few other guys and they were talking dogs, one guy asked my husband "what kind of dog do you have" "a poodle" "so is that your wife's dog"? He went into all the great things about poodles, but said he got nothing but laughs and jokes. I do think that 90% of people picture pom poms and bare skin when they think of poodles.



Yup.... Totally! 
My hubby is the one that introduced me to poodles!! He and his family have had several standard poodles.... I did not know how amazingly perfect they are... (I was one of those clueless person... Yup I admit it ?) 

Wow! Coincidence: hubby just now mentioned he was driving near here and saw a lady with a beautiful black poodle, he pulled over to talk to her and compliment her poodle. 

Hubby is is PROUD of having poodles!!! And will educate anyone on it for as long they'll listen!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> Yup.... Totally!
> My hubby is the one that introduced me to poodles!! He and his family have had several standard poodles.... I did not know how amazingly perfect they are... (I was one of those clueless person... Yup I admit it ?)
> 
> Wow! Coincidence: hubby just now mentioned he was driving near here and saw a lady with a beautiful black poodle, he pulled over to talk to her and compliment her poodle.
> ...


I'm Listening!! So is Gracie?:angel2:


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

nifty said:


> Oh Naira, preach sister! Every day, every time we are out - it is a struggle to avoid "unintentional training" LOL. I try to chalk it up to socialization practice, but it is hard sometimes!
> 
> And yes, it is certainly cool to see people learning how awesome poodles are!


Lol for me, I just hate that they mess up her fur. I try to make her look her best before we go out and people always want to pet her top knot. I'm just like "great mess up my hard work. Just flatten it because you don't know how long it takes to straighten it out." On the contrary it has made Éva very sociable. She goes crazy after she gets attention. Sometimes I think she does things in purpose just to seek attention.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha that too, Alex2592! I have Dulcie in a short clip now which helps with that.

You know what was kind of surprising to me - at the dog classes and in training books, we learn not to approach a dog over the head and to pet (after asking!) on the chest area or along the back if the dog is side on -- ANYWHERE but over the head. I thought, "Of course! That just makes sense. I can't imagine people would put a hand right at a dog's head, right?"

WRONG!

Almost every person who wants to pet Dulcie out on the street or in the elevator or wherever goes in right over her head to feel that fluffy topknot. It amazes me. They usually don't ask either. I am grateful for the kind attention to my dog and I certainly understand that people mean well - and yet I wonder how lucky people are that more of them don't get a startled reaction from some dogs!

Lucky for me and Dulcie, we did a lot of training from the every start with handling etc. Dulcie will very stoically accept men, women, children etc zooming in for a snuggle, messing with her topknot, pulling ears etc. She loves the attention and is very sociable. Makes me wonder, though - are we doing a disservice to the general public?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hahaha....I hear ya about the top knot getting messed up. Just when you get it just so, someone goes and ruffs it back and forth and it gets squashed. But I do kind of want people to pet their heads so they get use to it. They have to be able to tolerate that to get their CGC. I don't know if I'm going to bother with that with the Poodles, but I remember getting my Doberman use to being patted on the top of his head so he could get his CGC. He didn't mind it. Jose`...he clearly doesn't like that when kids try to pat him on top of his head. He ducks for cover big time. The Poodles don't seem to mind. 

I am very happy when people want to pet my dogs and they squat down, let them put their little feet up on their knees. They don't have the best manners in the world as far as keeping all four on the floor but they sure are happy to meet people and are very congenial. That's my main goal. We'll work on the four on the floor as we go. They're pretty good about it with me, but not perfect and it is hard to get people to help you train your dog. lol.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

I typed out a long excited post and then it deleted it & told me I don't have access to the thread.  perhaps I'll retype after my tears dry. Lol


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

How frustrating!! I hope you can remember what you wrote and repost it!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm walking Naira and I see this young man approaching us. I don't even look at him because of course I'm trying to just pass him. He runs up to us whistling at Naira and saying repeatedly "doggie! Doggie!" Of course Naira starts jumping toward him. Mind you this boy had to be in his 20s. I keep trying to pass him and he says "oh no it's ok! I love dogs!" And just Runs up to her and pets her. Wtf is wrong with people and their entitlement. I'm going to walk in lower stimulus areas for now. At least I made her sit when he was petting her


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Naira said:


> I'm walking Naira and I see this young man approaching us. I don't even look at him because of course I'm trying to just pass him. He runs up to us whistling at Naira and saying repeatedly "doggie! Doggie!" Of course Naira starts jumping toward him. Mind you this boy had to be in his 20s. I keep trying to pass him and he says "oh no it's ok! I love dogs!" And just Runs up to her and pets her. Wtf is wrong with people and their entitlement. I'm going to walk in lower stimulus areas for now. At least I made her sit when he was petting her



Reminds me of the guy last year, who, as I am trying to hold Timi to the side so they can pass, let's his 4 times the size Schnauzer wearing a cone, wrap it's leash around my legs to get to her saying he thought that was Ok because they had met at the dog park.
Is it OK with you if I teach my puppy not to lunge at every dog that we pass? Especially one that might be cranky because it has a wound or had surgery. Geez!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Naira said:


> I'm walking Naira and I see this young man approaching us. I don't even look at him because of course I'm trying to just pass him. He runs up to us whistling at Naira and saying repeatedly "doggie! Doggie!" Of course Naira starts jumping toward him. Mind you this boy had to be in his 20s. I keep trying to pass him and he says "oh no it's ok! I love dogs!" And just Runs up to her and pets her. Wtf is wrong with people and their entitlement. I'm going to walk in lower stimulus areas for now. At least I made her sit when he was petting her


Sounds like he might have been intellectually challenged?
Eric:angel2:


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Sounds like he might have been intellectually challenged?
> Eric:angel2:



I thought maybe so as well. It frustrates me but I'm trying not to sweat the small stuff. 


With puppies you really feel like one bad experience could change their life forever. It's great that Naira is friendly, if he did that with my last dog (hated EVERYONE outside and hated MEN specifically anywhere!!) that would have been a major, major set back and probably caused him to be more reactive and neurotic. Bleh


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Naira said:


> I thought maybe so as well. It frustrates me but I'm trying not to sweat the small stuff.
> 
> 
> With puppies you really feel like one bad experience could change their life forever. It's great that Naira is friendly, if he did that with my last dog (hated EVERYONE outside and hated MEN specifically anywhere!!) that would have been a major, major set back and probably caused him to be more reactive and neurotic. Bleh


He could easily have been bitten too. Many dogs are head shy and it seems few people realize that. Even as a very young child I was taught to offer the back of my hand to a new dog for him/her to sniff/lick. After which one should stroke the withers and not the head!! In those days in the UK every pub and even restaurants would have a dog under each table. I never remember one incident. The dogs would never even think of interacting without permission. We live in a new and different world today!
Eric. :angel2:


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

I so understand where you are coming from. When i was in agility with my eskie there was a woman there who brought in her dog. She had to announce to the class that her dog was a service dog and went to hospitals and nursing homes. Then the dog proceeded to growl and snarl at my frosty. The woman said "is that a female dog" I said yes, then she tells me her dog doesnt like female dogs and becomes agitated around them. EXCUSE ME.. if your dog is a service dog i would think it could handle being around a female dog. Then she ask me to take "it" refering to frosty to the other end of the ring and practice so her dog could concentrate. Also she was upset that i was there because now she couldnt take her dog off lead because there was a female dog around.. 1) my dog had been spayed and was not in heat so that wasnt an issue, 2) once agian if your dog is a service dog and you are afraid to let it off leash then i think there is a problem. We had class that night but the instructor asked her not to come back LOL... I guess they worked it out to have private lessons or something.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

I feel everyone's pain as you collectively chomp down on your tongues lol.

Yesterday I was at the dog park with my Spoo boy when this couple with 2 Rottweilers (no relevance) came in & sat near me. She stared at my boy something intense then asked me:
"What kind of dog is she?" 
Me: "He is a Poodle *smile*" 
Her: " yes I could tell she had some poodle in her, but what else?" 
Me: " Yes he is a Standard Poodle. They are the largest type in the breed."
Her: "But she's so big! She's got to be mixed with something else."

At that moment I quit. My boy is 9 months & 42lbs. I could have gone on about how I know more about his family tree than she probably does about her own. But it just wasn't worth it. The lights were on but nobody was home with this lady. 
She couldn't even grasp the fact that his dangley bits meant he wasn't a she. 

I smiled and ran off with him to play. She stared the entire time we were there & whispered to her husband. I waved each time. Lol


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol, at least she didn't say "so, he's JUST a poodle then"!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Caddy, really *really* wondering how today's class went....


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Streetcar, she didn't show, maybe she was busy, maybe because it's Easter, or MAYBE she did some research! I was almost disappointed, I was ready with soooo many comebacks this week!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe she got another job to afford interest on the loan she took to buy her probably 10,000 dollar doodle.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Caddy, I know you were *ready* and that you knew you had the army of PF sending moral support . Maybe she felt the vibes, yours and ours. Good point, too. Maybe she did do some reading.


----------



## ROHAN-K9mm (Nov 20, 2011)

I have had had horses and dogs for many years, and over time I have noticed that there many more horses rears - to be polite, than there are horses .


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Shucks.  I was hoping to hear one of those good comebacks. Maybe next time, Ill be following your thread. lol


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, that was anticlimactic. I read this whole thread waiting to see what would happen. Sort of like the old Batman show ....tune in next week same Bat channel...


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Charmed, I felt the same, I was so ready for her.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

I had a couple of "bite my tongue" moments this week at the dog park and came here to vent.

Why are people so oblivious/ignorant when it comes to their dog... and then bring their unruly or aggressive dog around others? Usually saying "oh no she's just... [insert air headed excuse here]"

Gix & I thought we found our go-to dog park but a couple of bad apples have been ruining things lately. 

Bad apple #1 A very aloof & oblivious owner watched as her dog (A bully looking pit with a pinch collar on. I never discriminate against pits but maybe is it just me.. WHY was the pinch collar still on inside a dog park!?) full on attacked another dog & only got involved once the owner of the dog being attacked started kicking HER dog and she got mad. The poor pup had wounds & a very distraught family of 4. What's even more troubling is that the attack dog & the owner stayed at the park. If you can't control your dog perhaps seek training before putting other dogs & people in danger!
Definitely cut our fun short. 

Bad apple #2 
This lady pictured below is standing in the MIDDLE of the dog park on her phone texting with her aggressive dog like it's the Flippin Sound of Music. Notice how no othet dogs are very close to her or her dog. Any dog that even just passed by the general area got growled at, charged and bit. Then the dog went back to her side happily. What's worse is that she either ignored the behavior or encouraged it by petting it and squealing "ohhh you are just protecting mommy!" Are you kidding me lady!? :banghead: But if any other larger dog gets sick of your dog's aggressive shenanigans & bites it's head off WE will be to blame. I tried to bring her attention to things by calling for my dog & stating that her dog was aggressive but nothing changed. After a couple of times of her dog swiping at Gix... we left to go on a nature walk. 

These bad apples dog owners lately are killing me. Here's a thought: if your dog doesn't like other dogs... don't bring him to a dog park & make other owners' dogs your personal guinea pigs! Ughh... 

Rant over


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the obvious solution is to get #1 and #2 together. they deserve each other.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Another annoying thing, why do people think it's funny to bark at a dog and taunt it making weird noises. This is my stupid neighbor (she's 70 years old) and her son and her grand kids. 

Grow up!


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

@Patk Now THERES an idea! Lol 

@Naira I've always thought that was weird. There are people who walk by the dog park & do this regularly. The dogs either ignore them or pause & stare as to say "What's your problem buddy? " which always tickles me.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Legs, I don't know how I missed your post. I share your sentiments having just went to the dog park yesterday. I don't stay for long anymore because at times it seems like a huge dumping ground for people who don't want to train their dogs.

I will say that most of the times I go I have a good experience and so does Naira and she is really tired. She is just in that awkward too big for the small dog park too small for the big dog park stage. Seriously, some of the dogs on the small dog side are microscopic! But I would much prefer her stay on that side for now. Nobody complains and there are a lot of solid dogs there. Usually the really tiny ones aren't interested in playing with her at all so she just leaves them alone.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It's not just dog parks, my husband was walking Abbey yesterday past another acreage down the road when a dog came out at them. He finally had to throw things at it to get away, I worry how things like that affect Abbey. He said next time he's carrying bear spray, but I said just go in there and talk to them, tell them how bad it was and see if they are responsible first. The truth is, some people just don't care.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well it's puppy social Saturday, I don't feel as prepare for the lady (if she shows) this week as I was last Saturday. I guess I must have calmed down some.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Bear spray can blind an animal. I wouldn't go that extreme. These poor dogs. It's not their fault if they're the way they are. And I wouldn't want to see them punished with being attacked themselves. That isn't going to solve anything. Some milder form of deterrent should work fine. And the owners need to be told a thing or two and put in their proper place. 

Don't these dog parks have rules or someone in charge? These people who let their snarky dogs bite other dogs need to be reported. Are they city parks or private? If they don't have a sign or any rules posted, it seems there'd be no recourse. Aggressive dogs should not be allowed in dogs parks. Period. 

I am not a fan of dog parks at all. But I guess if that's the only place to let a dog run around it's a possibility. I like to choose my dog's friends. I know...I'm a control freak. lol. Of course, my dogs are very small and I am extra careful on account of that. I realize there are some very well run dog parks and they seem to be the exception. 

I'm really sorry you had such an experience Legs and Leashes. It is a good thing Gix didn't get attacked badly. That can really do things to a dog's outlook on other dogs from then on.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have had my aggravating experiences at the dog park too, but being that it is my girls only opportunity to run outside, I try to just think of it as the price you pay. It is best to go to the park with the idea if being prepared to leave if there is a problem dog, but sometimes I will have it out with the owner instead because I do have to make considerable effort to get to any dog parks, 
I can't do it everyday, and so I hate to disappoint my girls once we finally get there.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I have had my aggravating experiences at the dog park too, but being that it is my girls only opportunity to run outside, I try to just think of it as the price you pay. It is best to go to the park with the idea if being prepared to leave if there is a problem dog, but sometimes I will have it out with the owner instead because I do have to make considerable effort to get to any dog parks,
> I can't do it everyday, and so I hate to disappoint my girls once we finally get there.



And when the right dogs are there, it truly is a thing of beauty to see Timi flying around with her friends, and that does a LOT to mitigate the feelings about the bad visits.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

I was going to share this earlier this morning but I didn't want it to be taken wrong in a different thread. 

On the topic of bitting ones tongue... Yesterday at the dog park I was bit. Sigh. ... towards the middle of our dog park time I was at a stand still when an overly excited GSD mix ran up to me then jumped up and bit my lip. It was defintely intentional as i am fairly tall @ 6'0 plus. He just kept jumping & jumping then growling trying to get bits of my face. I finally kneed him, then punched this dog in the throat & kicked at him to keep away. 

Ughh.... He took a pretty big chunk out of the inside of my lip & I was bleeding very badly but am ok now. The owner was apologetic, I got her info. I think I'm done with this park.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Legs&Leashes said:


> I was going to share this earlier this morning but I didn't want it to be taken wrong in a different thread.
> 
> On the topic of bitting ones tongue... Yesterday at the dog park I was bit. Sigh. ... towards the middle of our dog park time I was at a stand still when an overly excited GSD mix ran up to me then jumped up and bit my lip. It was defintely intentional as i am fairly tall @ 6'0 plus. He just kept jumping & jumping then growling trying to get bits of my face. I finally kneed him, then punched this dog in the throat & kicked at him to keep away.
> 
> Ughh.... He took a pretty big chunk out of the inside of my lip & I was bleeding very badly but am ok now. The owner was apologetic, I got her info. I think I'm done with this park.



Holy crap!!!!!!! I am so sorry that happened to you. Wow. I don't know what I would do. I hope that owner doesn't return to that park unless he gets a behaviorist...or just doesn't return! What if that had been a child? 

The big dog park is terrifying in so many ways. I only go when it's empty...dog play dates seem much better. I hope you seek medical attention and the owner covers it.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Legs&Leashes said:


> I was going to share this earlier this morning but I didn't want it to be taken wrong in a different thread.
> 
> On the topic of bitting ones tongue... Yesterday at the dog park I was bit. Sigh. ... towards the middle of our dog park time I was at a stand still when an overly excited GSD mix ran up to me then jumped up and bit my lip. It was defintely intentional as i am fairly tall @ 6'0 plus. He just kept jumping & jumping then growling trying to get bits of my face. I finally kneed him, then punched this dog in the throat & kicked at him to keep away.
> 
> Ughh.... He took a pretty big chunk out of the inside of my lip & I was bleeding very badly but am ok now. The owner was apologetic, I got her info. I think I'm done with this park.


Absolutely HORRIBLE!! I am so sorry to hear this. Were I in your shoes I would contact animal control and provide them with the woman's contact information and be sure to take pictures of the damage to your lip. I would make sure To file a formal complaint with animal control as well as the police. That dog has no place anywhere in public off leash. I do hope the dog is up to date on vaccinations and that you have an up to date tetanus vaccination for yourself. Poor baby!!! (((HUGS)))). Just when you have had such a wonderful experience adopting Gix/Bill and getting him settled into your life. Sheesh!

I had bad dog park experiences early on with Iris so we just quit going ...too many big bully type breeds and other big dogs who were bullies and we both just got scared to be there . . . Owners of said bullies would say things like "oh, he won't hurt her, he's just really overly friendly."... While their dog was body slamming and furiously humping my girl into the fence or ground, all the while I rushed to intervene and idiot owner did nothing. Not a fan of dog parks.

I hope you heal fast and do well on your recovery. Now go get some well earned poodle kisses.

Viking Queen


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

@Naira that's immediately what I thought since there were children there! He actually knocked over one on his way over to me. I don't think I'd bring my little ones that little to the park, they are easy targets. 

The owner is taking care of things, so no fight on that end thankfully. I'm thinking I am going to focus more on meets and group hikes.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Legs&Leashes said:


> I was going to share this earlier this morning but I didn't want it to be taken wrong in a different thread.
> 
> On the topic of bitting ones tongue... Yesterday at the dog park I was bit. Sigh. ... towards the middle of our dog park time I was at a stand still when an overly excited GSD mix ran up to me then jumped up and bit my lip. It was defintely intentional as i am fairly tall @ 6'0 plus. He just kept jumping & jumping then growling trying to get bits of my face. I finally kneed him, then punched this dog in the throat & kicked at him to keep away.
> 
> Ughh.... He took a pretty big chunk out of the inside of my lip & I was bleeding very badly but am ok now. The owner was apologetic, I got her info. I think I'm done with this park.


Holy crappoli! You poor thing! That sounds awful. Yes the animal control should be advised. Usually they quarantine a dog when they bite just in case of rabies. How can someone with an aggressive dog think it's okay to turn them loose like that?! I hate dog parks! You don't know what you're getting into. I do hope it heals fast and without scars.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

VQ & Poodlebeguiled 

Yes it was pretty shocking. In hindsight I should've called animal control but I just freaked out seeing the blood, got her info, grabbed gix & left. I did end up getting a shot & all of that fun stuff. 

Thanks everyone! If anyone is in the practice of taking their kids to the dog parks please think twice & be careful!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Legs&Leashes said:


> I was going to share this earlier this morning but I didn't want it to be taken wrong in a different thread.
> 
> On the topic of bitting ones tongue... Yesterday at the dog park I was bit. Sigh. ... towards the middle of our dog park time I was at a stand still when an overly excited GSD mix ran up to me then jumped up and bit my lip. It was defintely intentional as i am fairly tall @ 6'0 plus. He just kept jumping & jumping then growling trying to get bits of my face. I finally kneed him, then punched this dog in the throat & kicked at him to keep away.
> 
> Ughh.... He took a pretty big chunk out of the inside of my lip & I was bleeding very badly but am ok now. The owner was apologetic, I got her info. I think I'm done with this park.


I wonder why on earth this dog singled out you for his attack!!
Eric.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> I wonder why on earth this dog singled out you for his attack!!
> Eric.


I'm not sure. I did see as soon as she let him off the leash he went around like a bat out of hell. Barked at a few dogs, pounced on another, knocked down a kid then came to me just standing there. Ughhh... someone may have been doomed from the start.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The biggest problem with most aggressive dogs is on the other end of the leash!
Eric


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry that happened to you!
Boy am I glad to be on the small dog side of the park where I am big enough to kick the butt of any aggressive dogs. I don't think I could deal with the big dog side of the park...


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow! That is so awful. Very Glad to hear you are doing ok. I have never been to a "dog park". I was thinking it would be nice for Dexter to play but I would be afraid he would be attacked. Now Im wondering if I would. This totally gives another perspective to consider now.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> The biggest problem with most aggressive dogs is on the other end of the leash!
> Eric


Amen!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

L & L that is terrible, so sorry, I would have been scared to death. We have sat in our vehicle watching at our dog park and quickly decided it wasn't the place for us or Abbey. The Saturday social we go to is indoors, supervised (it's a business) and time slots for toy breed, puppy & medium size dog and large breed. As we were leaving today the large breed was beginning and a guy brought an Akita that was very aggressive, the staff asked him to leash his dog and would assess him. It's $5.00 for an hour of fun for the dogs but with safe guards in place.


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh I know. I get it all the time. I meet a couple of ladies on a walk we do who have cockerpooS. When they saw pepper they said is yours 'just' a poodle. Just just I wanted to say. What you love about your cockerpoo is its curly coat which comes from the poodle side. Mine is not just a poodle, she is a pedagree miniature blue poodle, yours is just a crossbreed lol. Don't get me wrong I love all dogs. my brother has a rescued labradoodle and we always laugh that they are brothers from a bother mother lol but when did it the snobbery begin from a small some not all doodle owners!!!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Caddy, you deserve a medal for self-restraint! People like that - well, we just have to be grateful they are not members of the family or we would have to tolerate them every holiday! I'm not sure I could have stayed silent - probably would have left with the parting remark about the breeder being a real pro at convincing morons to shell out big bucks for a mutt.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I took Callie to our dog park a few times. There are three separate areas. The small dog area is small and all Callie did was sniff around (and of course some people don't clean up after their dogs - ugh) After a few retrievals of a ball she got bored. So I tried the big one with benches and trees. Only problem - big dogs which tried to play with her and scared the daylights out of her. Then a guy brought a pit bull - that was it for me. All I could envision is Callie running from him and the pitty deciding she was prey. So much for dog parks. I might try the small one again now that I have two mini's - maybe they would play together.................


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Legs&Leashes,

I do hope you are feeling better today.

VQ


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's my "double doodle" lady story. As with Abbey and you approximately 1 1/2 years ago Rembrandt and I were in puppy class. We were introducing our dogs name and breed. After I introduced Rembrandt it was a lady with a doodle turn. She said his name and stated he was a "double doodle". She turned and looked me right in the face and said "he's a double doodle", "he's a double doodle" about four or five times. I was livid but didn't say a word to her I went home furious. I decided at the next class my come back would be "he's a double mutt". The following class she stood at the other end but had she come near me she was going to get a piece of my mind. 

I don't care if you have a double doodle, triple doodle or quadruple doodle. All you have is an over priced expensive mutt. I don't care how many thousands of dollars you spent on your doodle. All you have is an over priced expensive mutt. I have never said a word to doodle owners about their dogs. What is wrong with doodle owners being obnoxious and sarcastic to poodle owners?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

What do you get when you cross a cocker-spaniel with a hen and a poodle?
A cockerdoodldoo???


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Callie is shy, doesn't want people to pet her so I don't worry about her jumping on them. I am trying to get her to be a little less reserved. (Molly yes, because she's a puppy) Molly has actually helped Callie be less standoffish and she has become friendlier to strangers. But what negates all her progress and drives me nuts is the number of people who don't know better than to try to pet a dog on the top of the head. I have to tell them if they want to pet the dogs, squat down and pet them on the side, don't reach over their heads because to a little dog, especially a shy one, it is a threatening gesture that makes them think the person is going to grab them.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Everywhere I go with my 55 pound apricot SPOO I hear, look at the doodle, I'm sick of it! I don't shave her face because I like the beard, it doesn't mean I have a mixed dog. Then the usual answer is " can't be, poodles don't get that big". 
I'm so glad the world is full of highly trained dog professionals...
I tried to talk one guy out of a doodle, told him why buy a over-priced mix, not-registered dog when a full blooded poodle(with all of the good qualities) is probably half of the price and twice the dog. He bought it anyway of course and he can't do a thing with it.


----------

